# Info on Guards Cadet Corps in Ottawa



## 3rcr_duhamel (5 May 2005)

Can anyone give me information about the Gards Cadet Corps in Ottawa.  I'm thinking on going there if I move to Ottawa this August.

Thanks in advance

 Fallschirmjager


----------



## Sgt. Aksentyev (5 May 2005)

thats great. looking forward to seeing you in our corp.  what kind of info do you want?


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

what would be the point? your 18 now and this is your last summer as a cadet. why not just go to the reserves?


----------



## alan_li_13 (6 May 2005)

Maybe he's moving and he wants to finish off his career in cadets, or continue going to camp, etc. 
It's ok Hutch, critical thinking was never really your thing.

My ex-girlfriend is a footsie.


----------



## Holt (6 May 2005)

3RCR_duhamel said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me information about the Gards Cadet Corps in Ottawa.   I'm thinking on going there if I move to Ottawa this August.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Fallschirmjager



Well The Guards parade evrey wednsday from 1800-2100hrs.After opening parade there is star level classes period 1,2,and 3. We also do Platoon Shooting once a month,even go on fun FTX's.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> Maybe he's moving and he wants to finish off his career in cadets, or continue going to camp, etc.
> It's ok Hutch, critical thinking was never really your thing.
> 
> My ex-girlfriend is a footsie.



what do you mean critical thinking was never my thing? your just made cause i didn't go to the game last night.  i think that macDonald's on wednesday is screwing with your mind
, ha the DCO was right you should of listend.
i did think he would want to finish him cadet career, it is just if the guards are anything like our corp if you transfer you will be put on a temporary demotion to prove that you deserve the rank. it just seems like he would hardly get a major leadership role if you go to a brand new corp, it is not like the CO will just give you CSM or RSM. i was just wondering why waste your time. you will have less than a year left in cadets, and in that year you will just be trying to prove to al the cadets and officer there that you are responsible and capable.  just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (6 May 2005)

I was looking for info on stuff like parade nights, how many people in the corps, where it is located and how far from Ottawa University.  Stuff like that.


----------



## Jonny Boy (6 May 2005)

are you going as a cadet, CI, or CIC?


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (11 May 2005)

Either as a Cadet or a CIC.  I haven't chosen yet.


----------



## beyondsblue (14 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Well you better make up your mind. You have to apply at a CFRC to be in the CIC, and despite the fact that getting into the CIC is dead easy, it still takes time, like everything else there.


Do CIC and CI get paid for their time? If so, how much?


----------



## Burrows (14 May 2005)

Yes they do get paid for their time and they are paid by rank.


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 May 2005)

it all depends on if there are positons open for paid CI/ CIC.  not all of them get paid. we have 3 o/cdt's at our corp that don't get paid because there are no paid positions open.   if there are positions open that when you get paid a CI gets paid more that a o/cdt. i think they get paid equal to a 2/Lt


----------



## primer (16 May 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Yes they do get paid for their time and they are paid by rank.



Yes we do get paid for 23 days of the year and any Class B you can get at a training center for the summer. 

If you are in it for the pay CIC is not for you.


----------



## 3rcr_duhamel (16 Jun 2005)

Thanks for all your help guys.  Unfortunately i'm staying in school for an extra year in Petawawa.

 Fallschirmjäger


----------



## Cpl.Banks (17 Aug 2005)

Too bad you could have joined a REAL regiment like 2317  ;D


----------



## Burrows (17 Aug 2005)

Right...you revived a thread for something like that?  I'm the only one allowed to perform necromancy thanks.

Also - Saying other regiments are not "real" as you put it makes other people displeased.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Aug 2005)

i met the RSM of there corp. she was the CSM for B-Coy at whitehorse CSTC and she is also going to be receiving the cadet award for bravary

from what she said she saved 6 of her cadets that fell through thin ice during a map and compass exercise. but from what i have heard it is a very very good corp, they have a couple of anavets, a couple of major generals, and about 250 cadets.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (24 Aug 2005)

Yea they seem like a really good corp and it sounds huge. A lot of good NCOs from there, my WO from basic was a Foot Guard and he was the RSM of Connaught this year. 

On another note thats the third cadet medal of bravery i've heard about. One was MWO Maple, another was a friend of mine pulled a guy out of a burning car while on leave from Blackdown and now CWO Potvin.


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Aug 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> On another note thats the third cadet medal of bravery i've heard about. One was MWO Maple, another was a friend of mine pulled a guy out of a burning car while on leave from Blackdown and now CWO Potvin.



well your friend will have to Wait until they have a board meeting and discuss the accident. it normally takes about a year for them to decide wheather or not the person will be receiving it or not. hopefully he does get it because of his deed, but he will have to wait. i know MWO Maple was told that he was receiving something higher than the award of bravarybut after the board meeting they decided to give him the award for bravary. which is still the nations highest award for cadets.


----------

